# Canon EOS T5i: your opinions?



## millerguide (Jul 4, 2014)

I know this is general question, but I am not sure I know enough yet to know what questions to ask! So, may I ask your opinions, please, of the Canon EOS T5i as a camera, in general, overall?


----------



## pgriz (Jul 4, 2014)

It will do what you're capable of making it do.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 4, 2014)

It's a step above entry level on Canon's ladder. Has very good autofocus 9 pt cross system inherited from the 40d I believe, with improved video over earlier models.

It's 18mp sensor is around a while, that doesn't make it bad but the comp has improved. All in all the Canon rebel line up is very competent in my opinion. However larger more prosumer cameras have more hand room, bigger viewfinders and better ergonomics. I saw your gear advice thread. Any dslr will do provided you get the right lenses and lighting. I suggest you take a look at the 60d, it has been superceeded so has good deals going on it


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 4, 2014)

pgriz said:


> It will do what you're capable of making it do.


C


jaomul said:


> It's a step above entry level on Canon's ladder. Has very good autofocus 9 pt cross system inherited from the 40d I believe, with improved video over earlier models.
> 
> It's 18mp sensor is around a while, that doesn't make it bad but the comp has improved. All in all the Canon rebel line up is very competent in my opinion. However larger more prosumer cameras have more hand room, bigger viewfinders and better ergonomics. I saw your gear advice thread. Any dslr will do provided you get the right lenses and lighting. I suggest you take a look at the 60d, it has been superceeded so has good deals going on it





millerguide said:


> I know this is general question, but I am not sure I know enough yet to know what questions to ask! So, may I ask your opinions, please, of the Canon EOS T5i as a camera, in general, overall?





pgriz said:


> It will do what you're capable of making it do.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 4, 2014)

^^??


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 4, 2014)

The T5i is the top-end of the "Rebel" line -- which are Canon's entry-level DSLR bodies.  The others are the T3, T5, T3i, and SL1.  BTW... since you're new, there's a world of difference between a rebel that has the "i" suffix in the model vs. those that don't.  The "i" suffix goes on the higher end Rebel bodies.  

There are lines above the Rebels... the mid-range are the 60D & 70D.  The 7D is very popular for sports & action photography and has a very solid build (the rumor sites expect the 7D II will be announced this fall).  The 6D is an "entry" level "full frame" body (full frame bodies tend to be very expensive... the "cheap" ones are approaching $2k for the body only).  The 5D III is above that.  The 1D X is the flagship.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 4, 2014)

jaomul said:


> ^^??



Hiccup.  Obviously.


----------



## Scoody (Jul 4, 2014)

My daughter bought one yesterday.  Same size, feel and controls as my T4i.  Really could not tell the difference.


----------



## millerguide (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok thank you all very much. So, for my need of food photography, and some buildings and landscapes (but mostly food, both in a studio and in restaurants), would you recommend a T5i, or a 60D?


----------



## richfromtexas (Jul 5, 2014)

I just bought mine last week. It's the next step from my fujifilm bridge. I really like it so far, but it's hard to know what i don't know about it. It may be the most expensive door stop I ever bought for all I know. The photos that have came out of it so far have been mixed, some great some awful, but ALL are what they are because of the operator!


----------



## fooby (Jul 6, 2014)

The xxxD/Rebels don't seem to change that much. You could probably save a load of cash by buying one that's a couple of years old and not be able to tell the difference! They are incredibly well spec'd for the price though. My only gripe is the size. I have small hands and it still felt like I had nothing to hold on to.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 6, 2014)

millerguide said:


> Ok thank you all very much. So, for my need of food photography, and some buildings and landscapes (but mostly food, both in a studio and in restaurants), would you recommend a T5i, or a 60D?



The sensors are the same.  The focus system is the same.  

The T5i has a touch-screen and that's pretty much it's key feature advantage.

The 60D (being a mid-range body) has a control layout a bit more like the pro bodies in that it has an LCD display on the top, some instant-access buttons added up there, a 2nd wheel (large dial on the rear) and when shooting in P, Av, or Tv modes that large dial controls exposure compensation... in Manual mode the front dial controls shutter speed while the back dial controls aperture (the two are arranged so your index finger can control the front dial wheel your thumb controls the rear dial -- all while looking through the viewfinder.  Also the 60D has a bit of weather-sealing treatment on the body (gaskets on body seams and o-rings on the dials) (btw, it is not "water proof"... the seals make it resistant to dust and rain... basically water which is not under pressure and you have to remember that just because the body has weather-sealing does not mean the lens has it too.)

In terms of the photographic results you can get with these two cameras.... no difference.  That will all be a question of your knowledge of photography.  The differences are really all about the body and control layout.


----------

